# mac paint & mac write



## djio101 (30 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

ayant acheté un vieux macintosh plus (system 6) sur ebay, je me suis rendu compte que les disquettes des logiciels cités dans le titre sont vierges !!!

J'ai essayé de les télécharger sur le net, mais les disquettes pc ne sont pas compatibles avec le vieux mac !! Et les disquettes mac vierges ne sont pas reconnues par le pc !!!

Qui pourrait m'aider ?

Si quelqu'un peut m'en faire des copies, je paye les frais...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## zacromatafalgar (31 Octobre 2009)

djio101 a dit:


> J'ai essayé de les télécharger sur le net, mais les disquettes pc ne sont pas compatibles avec le vieux mac !! Et les disquettes mac vierges ne sont pas reconnues par le pc !!!



Salut,

Si si, les disquettes sont compatibles mac/pc, il suffit de les mettre au bon format (sur les macs classic : menu spécial=>Initialiser.

Il existe plusieurs types de disquette :

* les simples face à 400 ko
*les doubles face à 800 ko
*les hautes densité à 1,4 mo

Il faut donc vérifier avec quels types de disquette est compatible ton lecteur

Edit : après vérification, le mac plus n'accepte que les simples et doubles faces (à moins qu'il n'ai été remplacé par le superdrive par le proprio précédent)


----------



## djio101 (31 Octobre 2009)

j'ai une disquette vierge formatée mac, mais mon PC ne l'accepte pas, je ne peux donc pas y transférer les téléchargements.

J'ai essayé avec des logiciels (2 dispos en version d'essai) visant à permettre une certaine compatibilité, mais le formatage en 800ko ne peut être lu sur un pc, problème non pas logiciel mais matériel... Seules les disquettes haute densité peuvent être lues par le pc, mais hélas pas par mon vieux mac !!

J'ai donc bel et bien besoin d'une disquette "copiée" ou originale de macpaint et macwrite...
Ca va pas être simple je sens ...!


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2009)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Il existe plusieurs types de disquette :
> 
> * les simples face à 400 ko
> *les doubles face à 800 ko
> *les hautes densité à 1,4 mo



En fait, c'est plus compliqué que ça, il existe des double face de 400 Ko (simple densité) des 400 et 800 Ko (simple et double face double densité), et les "Haute densité à 1,3 Mo (et pas 1,4 ou 1,44).

djio101, disposant du matos nécessaire pour générer tes disquettes 800K, je peux te les faire, mais je n'ai plus de disquettes double densité, que des HD (haute densité, 1,3 Mo), et on n'en trouve plus dans le commerce (déjà les HD se font rares &#8230; ), il faudrait donc que tu m'envoies tes disquettes vierges (les logiciels, eux, je sais où les trouver sur internet).

Si ça te branche, dis le moi ici, je te passerais un message personnel pour t'indiquer comment procéder.

P.S. juste okazou tu ne serais pas au courant, et à titre préventif : ne mets pas ton adresse mail ici, je n'en ai pas besoin pour te contacter, et tu te ferais vite pourrir de SPAMs.

EDIT : Je viens de voir que tu étais à Lyon, tu pourrais aussi contacter les Gones du Mac (<- clic), ils sont sur place et ne refuseraient certainement pas de t'aider !


----------



## djio101 (31 Octobre 2009)

Merci beaucoup Pascal77.
En fait, je ne dispose que d'une seule disquette vierge de 779ko (selon l'indication donnée par le mac !)... Suffira-t-elle ? Je pense que oui, mais bon...!
Donc voili, si tu peux me rendre ce service, ce serait vraiment sympa.
Dis-moi ce que je dois t'envoyer, et les frais.

_Edit : j'ai essayé de contacter les gones, mais impossible de m'inscrire sur leur site !! Je pense que les adresses en "yahoo.fr" ne sont pas acceptées !_


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2009)

À priori, une seule disquette devrait suffire, je te les mettrais sous forme d'archive auto-décompactable.

Pour MacWrite, pas le choix, il n'y a que le 2, mais MacPaint, tu peux avoir le 1 ou le 2 (les deux peuvent fonctionner sous système 6), tu veux lequel, si je ne pouvait pas mettre les deux (si je peux, je te mettrais les deux) ?

Je t'envoies un MP dans les dix minutes.


----------



## melaure (2 Novembre 2009)

Je vois qu'il est lyonnais et je dois pouvoir aussi l'aider si besoin.

On a encore des membres aux Gones du Mac qui ont de vieilles babasse. Un de mes amis a un Mac + à la croix rousse. Et mon LC II doit pouvoir faire des 800 Ko aussi.

Pour l'adresse en yahoo.fr, je ne crois pas avoir mis ce filtrage ... mais je suis là aussi


----------



## djio101 (3 Novembre 2009)

Ouf, ma connexion Free refonctionne... Toute une partie de la France était bloquée...

Merci Melaure, mais Pascal77 a fait le nécessaire. Je devrais avoir les petits softs dès demain ou jeudi.
Je ne compte pas m'en servir moi-même, mais c'est pour initier mon affreux gNabô de 3 ans au maniement d'une souris et à l'informatique sans qu'il ne me fusille mes autres machines !!! Je sais, c'est pas bien, mais bon, je prends les devant avant d'avoir mon futur iMac (qui laisserait un nain tripoter un ordi qui coûte un bras ?!!!).

Au cas où, je referai appel à tes services. Merci d'avance.
J'ai pu m'inscrire sur le site des "gones", mais avec une adresse gMail...
étrange...


----------



## melaure (3 Novembre 2009)

Ok impec.

Si tu veux discuter de ce vieux mac, hésite pas à passer à nous voir. Je dois d'ailleurs aussi récupérer un Mac +, même si j'ai d'autres 68000 chez moi. 

Il faut surtout que je prenne le temps de me faire des compilations sur CD des sites abandonware


----------



## djio101 (3 Novembre 2009)

Je compte bien devenir membre des "gones", même si le fait de devoir présenter un truc en cours d'année m'angoisse pas mal (je ne connais strictement rien au monde Apple, le mac+ que je viens d'acquérir, c'est surtout pour réaliser un vieux rêve de gosse : j'ai toujours souhaité avoir un mac original depuis sa sortie en 84 (j'avais 13 ans...) Et il devrait servir pour mon nain afin de se familiariser avec la souris plutôt que de dézinguer mon PC !!)).
Et pour l'iMac, on va attendre que tout fonctionne bien avec tout ce que je lis sur ces forums !!)...
Je suis venu sur la péniche "La plateforme" pour les 25 ans, mais il y avait tellement de monde...
Voili !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2009)

djio101 a dit:


> Merci Melaure, mais Pascal77 a fait le nécessaire. Je devrais avoir les petits softs dès demain ou jeudi.



Euh, tes disquettes n'étaient pas au courrier de ce matin, pour jeudi, je ne garantis pas !


----------



## djio101 (3 Novembre 2009)

Ahh, zut, la Poste m'aurait fait un coup en traître ? Pourtant j'ai bien pesé l'enveloppe (il a même fallu que je rajoute un timbre !)...
Mais je n'en suis pas à un jour près de toute façon.
Merci encore.
PS : par contre si tu pouvais me tenir au courant si tu ne reçois rien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2009)

djio101 a dit:


> PS : par contre si tu pouvais me tenir au courant si tu ne reçois rien...



Bien entendu, de même si je reçois quelque chose


----------



## melaure (4 Novembre 2009)

Ca y est j'ai récupéré un Mac+ dans son carton d'emballage. Lecteur D7 externe mais pas de DD. Je vais voir ça ce WE. J'espère qu'il gèrera le DD Apple SC160.


----------



## djio101 (4 Novembre 2009)

Bon, Melaure, je te contacterai peut-être un de ces jours...pour faire appel à tes services !

L'envoi fait à Pascal77 n'est pas arrivé... Pourtant, une lettre ne met pas plus de 2 jours à arriver...! (je vais pas critiquer la poste, mais bon entre mes colissimo qui mettent 5 jours à arriver et mes lettres qui disparaissent...).
Quoi qu'il en soit, si Pascal ne reçoit rien, je ferai peut-être un nouvel envoi, mais au cas où, je ferai appel à tes services pour récupérer quelques softs dispo sur le Grenier du Mac (sinon la machine ne servira pas à grand chose !!).

Merci à vous en tout cas.


----------



## melaure (4 Novembre 2009)

Oui et j'ai déjà archivé beaucoup de trucs de l'époque du Mac + (j'en avais un en 1986 dans mon club), que j'ai transférer sur mes LC plus tard. Et j'ai encore des disquettes, avec des softs comme Firefox (un jeu) qui ne tourne que sur Mac+.


----------



## Aliboron (5 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> .../... je n'ai plus de disquettes double densité, que des HD (haute densité, 1,3 Mo), et on n'en trouve plus dans le commerce (déjà les HD se font rares  ), il faudrait donc que tu m'envoies tes disquettes vierges .../...


Sauf erreur de ma part, on "déguise" une disquette HD et la faire passer pour une disquette double densité en bouchant le trou (celui qui est symétrique avec le trou de protection) avec de l'adhésif...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, on "déguise" une disquette HD et la faire passer pour une disquette double densité en bouchant le trou (celui qui est symétrique avec le trou de protection) avec de l'adhésif...



Certes, mais certains vieux lecteurs ne succombent pas à cette ruse, car ils ne digèrent pas le revêtement magnétique amélioré des HD, là, nous sommes en présence d'un Mac+, donc, de ce genre de vieux matériel !


----------



## vega12 (15 Novembre 2009)

En fait il arrive que certains lecteurs succombe littéralement a cette ruse et tombe en panne ! J'ai personnellement testé la chose !


----------

